# Howdy from MI



## MyMonkeyHero (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello! I'm Anna and I'm from UHB (am love_mypony there.). Haha, I'm from Michigan. I have four horses. But we are selling one so that we can board a horse for my sister. I have a Standardbred ex-pacer mare. A Paint Gelding. A standardbredxQH mare. And a Miniature Horse Gelding.

I live on a hobby farm, so I spend a lot of time with my horses. But I'm having some difficulty with the Paint. 

Anyway, that's me. Hi!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome Anna  enjoy the forum. 
I'm sure you will get some help with your paint here.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Anna!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome! I'm from Michigan, too and have a standardbred cross.


----------



## MyMonkeyHero (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you. I think I will enjoy this forum. it's very friendly .


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

welcome. theres lots of people from UHB here.


----------

